# Programar memorias EPROM, EEPROM en proteus



## alex11 (Mar 6, 2011)

Que tal disculpen quisiera saber como puedo hacer para programar una memoria  27C128 en el programa de isis profesional proteus, uso el software MaxLoader pero la verdad nunca he realizado una programación de una memoria en un simulador(no se si se pueda realizar).
La simulación consiste en un 4520 con pulsos de reloj y las 4 salidas del 4520 va a 4 entradas de la memoria, después las 4 salidas de la memoria  a un display de 7 segmentos que mostrara la información que le programe (se supone que es mi nombre) espero y me haya explicado bien por favor ayúdenme si pudieran tener un apoyo visual, vídeo seria mejor gracias de antemano y buen día a todos.


----------



## Saint_ (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola, existen dos formas de trabajar con memorias  en Proteus.
PRIMERA.
Cargar un archivo a la memoria, asi como cuando usamos un grabador para "grabar" la memoria, esto es útil cuando queremos tener datos previamente cargados en la memoria.

Segundo modo.
En este modo se trabaja con la memoria tal y como se haria en un circuito real.
es decir manejando los pines de control de la memoria.
en el esquema siguiente se muestra como hacerlo.
es de notar que cuando se pone en "modo programa", en los leds se muestra el valor almacenado en la memiria en ese instante, cuando de oprime el pulsador es cuando de graba la memoria y cuando se suelta el pulsador en los leds se muestran otra vez el valor almacenado en la siguiente direccion de la memoria.
Devido a que el contador es de 4 bits, solo se puede grabar 16 direcciones de 0x00 a 0x0f.


----------



## agcopa (Abr 16, 2011)

Me pueden orientar como hago para simular en ISIS Proteus la escritura de una eprom 27256. No se si debo simular la grabacion por fuera del proteus y luego solo simular la lectura de la misma o con proteus puedo grabar de la misma. Lei algo de un software que realiza un programa en .hex y luego puedo grabar esta informacion en la eprom llamado ROM_MAX. Gracias por su ayuda
Lei lo publicado en este articulo y queria ver si esto me puede servir para lo que necesito... Gracias


----------



## Saint_ (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola,en Proteus puedes simular tanto la escritura como la lectrura de una memoria.

solo hay que conocer como funciona la memiria real y en proteus se hace del mismo modo (habilitando los pines de lectura, escritura, direccion del los datos, datos,...) como en un circuito real.
 Asi que solo hay que ver la hoja de datos de la memoria en cuestion.

Un saludo.


----------



## dabopeyton (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola necesito ayuda para programar un teclado hexadecimal pero lo quiero manejar con el puerto b y las dos primeras del puerto b ya que la profesora quiere que le coloque un display 7 segmento en el puerto C del pic,  y en el puerto D conectar 4 leds en los bits menos significativos. apenas me inicializo en esto es apenas mi primera practica lo veo muy complejo, ya que es apenas la primera practica y ni eh visto clase teorica estado leyendo tutorial de proton y proteus, El micro q uso es el PIC 16f877 y lo estoy programando en lenguaje basic. quientenga algo parecido o por lo menos ideas del teclado 4x4, por favor necesito ayuda de como lograrlo


----------



## zerek (May 9, 2011)

Hola, no consigo programar la memoria EPROM 2764, he seguido el esquma de nuestro compañero Saint_ que mas arriba ha publicado pero nada, no se que pasa, lo he revisado mil veces y no veo que puede fallar, alguien me puede ayudar.

os dejo el proyecto en proteus:

gracias


----------



## flits (Jun 21, 2011)

hola saint esta bonito tu comentario pero como ago para colocar una matriz en la memoria y lograra que em salagan letras,esto es nuevo para mi les agradesco su interes de compartir lo que saben


----------



## Saint_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola Flits.
Si quieres colocar en la memoria ina matriz de leds y luego desplazar letras o simbolos, te comento que es algo mas complicado, pero no dificil.
*Se requier la memoria en cuestion
*contador(para direccionar la memoria)
*compuertas por ahi...(para controlar lectura y escrituta)
*registros de desplasamiento(para generar el barrido den la matriz de leds)
Quisa no haya dado mucha luz a el problema, pero el dia de mañana subo un esquema que hace justo lo que requieres...pero esta hecho con una Ram, de cualquir modo te servira como referencia.
Es un circuito que hice hace mucho tiempo(para una demostracion), pero


----------



## luxen (Sep 17, 2011)

zerek revise tu proyecto en proteus y no le grabasta nada a las eeprom ¬¬... asi no va a funcionar nada, descargate el max loader y ahi selecciona tu memoria y despues dale en edit y graba las letras de tu nombre en hexadecimal, despues guarda tu proyecto con extencion .bin luego abre proteus pega tu memoria dale clik derecho y dale en editar, ahi te aparece una carpetita, busca tu archivo .bin y cargaselo a la memoria de proteus y asi ya la puede simular. lo demas esta bien. un saludo.

edito, lo de grabar el nombre en maxloader solo le servira al amigo alex11  por que tiene su display de 7 segmentos.


----------



## juanjo91 (Feb 11, 2012)

Quiero saber si usando un hex editor como el Free Hex Editor Neo puedo programar una memoria 27C128 para proteus. Es decir mi objetivo es poner una frase de texto en la memoria ROM para luego con el microcontrolador 8051 acceder a esa frase y desplegarla luego en un display.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola @juanjo91, la respuesta es. "si", si puedes usar ese programa para generar el archivo *.bin y luego cargarlo a la memoria EPROM.


----------



## Jacome (Mar 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la información... mi primer búsqueda y todo un éxito... me motiva ha participar en este foro!! GRACIAS!!!


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tengo un problema en la eeprom que seleccione en proteus no me aparece la carpetita 
4864 memory (8k x8e) se es la memoria que escogi ya quue es la mas paercida a la que tengo alguna idea de como poder programarla o que aparezca la carpetita ?


----------



## Saint_ (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola @aassnn86, te comento que la memoria 4864 es un modelo no simulado en proteus asi que "olvidate" no puedes usar esa mempria para ninguna simulacion.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/190465-aassnn86/


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 6, 2012)

como podría generar el archivo bin pero, colocando en cada direccion un dato y no una cadena como muestran


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola baterod3, puedes usar el WinPic y su herramienta para grabar memorias eeprom, luego ingresas los datos en las direcciones que quieras y finalmente "guardar como" y listo,


----------



## Depepees (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola a todos estoy trabajando con un proyecto de memoria M24LC256 en bus 12c y intento hacerlo en proteus y no sale nada en el LCD,no es poblema del  asm ya que estoy poniendo un asm del libro que por supuesto funciona.la cuestion es del proteus.
Alguien sabe si hay algo que se me pase por alto gracias


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola Depepees, te comento que hace un par de semanas trabaje con  memorias I2C, especificamente con el 24c512
y no hubo ningun problema en proteus, te sugiero que subas tu esquema y la simulacion para "ver" que podria estar andando mal.


----------

